
Bitcoin’s blockchain tainted with links to child abuse imagery - theobon
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/03/21/bitcoins-blockchain-tainted-with-links-to-child-abuse-imagery/
======
hso9791
Based on my own analyses, I can't see how Bitcoin will survive. Other
"bitcoins" (cryptocurrencies) will surely arise to fill the gap.

Time to call it for me: The fundamental value of Bitcoin is naught point
nothing. USD 0.00 EUR 0.00 etc.

Tax evasion pressures, money laundering pressures, commercial pressures,
exchanges "losing" bitcoins all the time - and now child pornography hidden
within the blockchain itself?

Whatever the current status of the open source project(s) and whether they can
play nice - can anyone explain how this can turn out well for Bitcoin?

